# What is your job?



## back2basics (Apr 17, 2007)

I am asking to see what people like us do, people with varying degrees of social anxiety. 

I do medical transcription from my house, of course LOL. But I'm getting to the point where I want to get a job outside the house. It's half want and half need, that need to communicate with people and learn people skills and to stop hiding myself away from the world. I'm scared, but I have to try. 

So, what do you do? How do you cope with it and your social anxiety?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm an eternal student, and a leech.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

I was a master tech for LAnd Rover. I hurt my back soo now I do nothing. I have no idea what to do now. I want to go back to school but the expense is to much. :stu


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm a secretary/receptionist. Thankfully I don't see a lot of people though. I think my desire to please people so much makes me pretty good with the customers but my boss has even told me that I'm not mean enough to the workers when I'm trying to get them to help our customers in a timely manner. I'm terrible at that part, I can't be mean until I'm really mad.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i do medical billing. my SA isnt as bad as it was when i first started working so now i can do things that i couldnt before. but those first three years were terrible and very depressing


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

I was an elementary teacher, but my contract was not renewed 
I'm not so sure I wanted it too, however. It was an extremely stressful job.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am a former work-at-home transcriptionist. The company I worked for paid next to nothing and required A LOT of work. Also, I felt even worse staying home all the time. 

I am currently a lab assistant in a hospital and really like what I am doing. Its hard mingling so much but at the same time I am proud of myself for getting out there.


----------



## back2basics (Apr 17, 2007)

Penny and nubly, I might want to do medical billing or coding or lab assistant, or something in a hospital. After 20-plus years of being a "shy little baby", I don't know where all my confidence is coming from. LOL.


----------



## SexySadie (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a lab technician for a company that creates diagnostic products for hospitals. It's a pretty exhausting job, and I don't see myself there long term, but it's helped my communication skills tremendously. The people I work with are pretty wild, so I've had to force myself to loosen up a bit.


----------



## anarchist_penn (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm a software engineer for a networking giant. Not the ideal environment if you're on the wrong side of the social anxiety spectrum. I think I've been able to compensate for my lack of social skills with my technical abilities. But then again, my SA is mild in formal/work setting and I can come across as confident when dealing with complex problems - as long as it doesn't involve leading/following other people


----------



## goose (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm a high school math teacher at a private school. The kids are probably more scared of me than I am of them :lol , so the SA isn't an issue when I'm teaching. The hardest part is all the stress from the workload, and dealing with peers and parents. (I HATE calling and meeting with parents, and even when I email instead it takes me a long time to think about what I'm going to say). I volunteer with teenagers from a public school nearby too, which is a little more difficult for me, so all of those things have helped improve communication skills. I don't hang out with any of my coworkers outside of school though, so I don't know that I can say I've made real friends there.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm a software engineer at a stock brokerage.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've spent the last 13 years as an auto technician at an independent repair shop, been a fully certified ASE master tech for close to ten years. I work on both foreign and domestic cars and light trucks and handle virtually all areas of auto repair including brakes, steering, suspension, heating and air conditioning, electronics diagnostics, engine diagnostics and repair, and manual and automatic transmission rebuilding. I also mount and balance tires, bend and install custom exhaust systems, and do lots of fabrication and welding. I do work on semi trucks and trailers too; things like annual D.O.T. safety inspections, air brake systems, clutches, diesel engine repair, ect.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm a furniture designer, but I had no idea what the job was when I took it. :lol 
Initially, I thought it was some sort of data entry thing with me placed in a hidden office away from people all day; turned out to be a the opposite of that, and it's not that bad because I at least have some human interaction, otherwise I would've become completely isolated.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I work in a Community Mental Health agency as the assistant to the Behavioral Psychologist that does the behavioral programming to our group homes, people in the community in the three county area. I go into the program sites to make sure behavioral programming is being ran correctly, observing client behavior, writing treatment plans, constructing behavioral graphs which are presented to the staff Psychiatrist on a monthly basis. I do other things, but it would take forever to type. Most of my clients are Developmentally Disabled. I have a BA in Human Services/Psychology. I have worked in a shelter workshop, a nursing home, a group home that served the DD population, I worked in a group home that served the Chronic MI population, and I have also worked in an alternative Psyche unit that served Acute MI population.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

back2basics said:


> Penny and nubly, I might want to do medical billing or coding or lab assistant, or something in a hospital. After 20-plus years of being a "shy little baby", I don't know where all my confidence is coming from. LOL.


it doesnt pay that much. i only make $29k. i made $41k last year but thats with a lot of overtime


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hhbecks said:


> I was an elementary teacher, but my contract was not renewed
> I'm not so sure I wanted it too, however. It was an extremely stressful job.


what didn't you like about your job? i want to become an elementary school teacher too.

im a student and i work in a department store. i have way more confidence now than when i started working there.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I deliver auto parts and work in the warehouse when there are no deliveries. Dealing with customers was really hard at first, but I think this job has been the biggest step in helping me fight SA. I tried to quit after a being switched to a run that delivered to other warehouses owned by my company. I was being called constantly when I wasn't arriving at the other warehouses on time. My home warehouse was making me wait on last minute orders before leaving, but wasn't nice enough to inform the other warehouses that I would be late. One time the calls became too much for me and I got a ticket while speeding. I tried to quit, but I was talked into staying as a local driver. Because of college I now only work on Friday.

This job easily helped to cut my SA by more than half


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> This job easily helped to cut my SA by more than half


:ditto
If I look back on how I used to be before I started working its a night and day difference. I was a complete wreck back then but being forced to interact with people through my job has made it much easier. I still have a great deal of difficulty with social events, but overall I'm much better than I was 15 years ago.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No job.


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

am halfway through getting a LLB law degree hoping to work within family or employment law.


----------



## fc045 (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, I'm tech support at this computer supply company. I'm also IT help. And help everyone in the other departments with their computers if they have a problem. Also supporting RMAs. It kind of sucks that I had I to train so many people even my own immediate manager who has taken over RMA. Also testing at times. But I guess I should be thankful as a severe SA and HSP, high sensitive personality that I'm at where I'm at at. The worst part is being humiliated and knowing everyone's laughing at you. I'm too weak in that case and should just be doing my work.

Those of you guys who said "no job", "I'm a leech", I feel for you. I have been there myself.
I know it's cliched, but things can always change. Otherwise life wouldn't be so complex. There are many future possibilities. It can feel like dying. Sometimes one doesn't want to live anymore. We are forced into this overcrowded overstressed social society where for some reason or another we lack the skills to handle that everyone else seems to have. It's so hard to find a job that isn't so overwhelmingly social pressured. I answer customer calls all day, sometimes up 50 calls a day, yet everyone else at work don't respect me because I'm "hiding" socially and mentally from everyone else. The phone is my crutch. Sometimes I relish the calls to make the day pass by so not to worry about what to say to my coworkers.

If you have friends or family who can get you into a decent job somewhere , do so. It's not a shame for SA people to have help. People without SA don't have to deal with the incapacitating disease SA . They will never understand nor respect its seriousness unless they experience it. I try to stop my resentment of people who think I've had it "easy" and making social excuses, by understanding it's the viewpoint of not having SA.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I just work part time at a theater but since it's the off-season they took me off the schedule and they now send me an unemployment check every week for more than I was making before, how awesome is that? So now I'm just focusing on school until I go back in April.


----------



## eripso_0003 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am in an internship right now, working in IT related stuff. I don't do anything technical, it's a systems analysis position! :S

I feel really anxious at work, but somehow I am doing well so far... BUT, I still have 7 1/2 months left!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm an editiorial intern at a publishing house and I volunteer at the Make-A-Wish Foundation. I don't get paid, but I enjoy what I do and it's good to put on my resume.


----------



## Captain_Fear (Sep 30, 2006)

I trade currency for a living from home on my computer. I dont know if you could call it a job but when the days are long it does feel like a job.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

nubly said:


> back2basics said:
> 
> 
> > Penny and nubly, I might want to do medical billing or coding or lab assistant, or something in a hospital. After 20-plus years of being a "shy little baby", I don't know where all my confidence is coming from. LOL.
> ...


I bet that it is tough for you to only make that much and you live in a very expensive place.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

copper, do you like your job at the group home? I have thought about doing that. Also was your BA degree in Psychology hard to get? I am planning on transferring to a 4 year college but I still don't know what I want to go for, were you happy with your degree choice? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

My job basically consists of circumventing the no call list that people get on to avoid telemarketers. I go door-to-door telling people I'm not selling anything and I'm only there to collect information. Once I get their information, someone else calls them to sell them stuff. lol Thank god for xanax.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a B.S. degree, but work in a clerical job.

After five years I'm up to a salary of 33k!


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I am your friendly overnight Fashion Processor at Walmart. (I make sure to call myself by the fancy title so I sound all important, but really all I do is stock the clothing :b ) And I really enjoy it! I know it's WALMART aka. The Devil, but my shift is 11pm-7am so that means no customers, barely any coworkers, and the city is dead when I am not. Clothing is half of my small Walmart store, so I just do my thing all alone on one side of the store, while the rest of the night owls do the other half. Plus i happen to like clothing.

A part of my job.. Make this:










Into this:










Now doesn't that look fun??


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm an unemployed loser! :boogie 


:rain


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

darkangel said:


> I am your friendly overnight Fashion Processor at Walmart. (I make sure to call myself by the fancy title so I sound all important, but really all I do is stock the clothing :b ) And I really enjoy it! I know it's WALMART aka. The Devil, but my shift is 11pm-7am so that means no customers, barely any coworkers, and the city is dead when I am not. Clothing is half of my small Walmart store, so I just do my thing all alone on one side of the store, while the rest of the night owls do the other half. Plus i happen to like clothing.
> 
> A part of my job.. Make this:
> 
> ...


hmm...that job doesn't seem so bad. do you work at a walmart super center or just a regular walmart? i wouldn't mind stocking shelves overnight...anywhere...if i could just work to myself. but maybe i should apply at walmart and just put on the application that i just want to stock clothes--or whatever else-- i definitely couldn't deal with working the registers or customer service or anything. even in the middle of the night.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Right now it's just a regular walmart, but we're turning supercenter when construction starts April 1st. I'm lucky that ours isn't 24hrs so nooo customers :boogie


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

darkangel said:


> I am your friendly overnight Fashion Processor at Walmart. (I make sure to call myself by the fancy title so I sound all important, but really all I do is stock the clothing :b ) And I really enjoy it! I know it's WALMART aka. The Devil, but my shift is 11pm-7am so that means no customers, barely any coworkers, and the city is dead when I am not. Clothing is half of my small Walmart store, so I just do my thing all alone on one side of the store, while the rest of the night owls do the other half. Plus i happen to like clothing.
> 
> A part of my job.. Make this:
> 
> ...


i used to do this. sometimes it took me 2 hours to do a table like that. then i got moved to shoes (which i like because it has a place to hide). i don't work at wall-mart (because they are evil) though.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Junior Vice-President of surfing the Internet.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

batman can said:


> Junior Vice-President of surfing the Internet.


I guess I'm THE President of surfing the internet then. :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

darkangel said:


> Right now it's just a regular walmart, but we're turning supercenter when construction starts April 1st. I'm lucky that ours isn't 24hrs so nooo customers :boogie


That's even better that it's not a super center then! I didn't even know they hired people overnight at the regular walmarts. I should definitely check into that.
Oh another job I wouldn't really mind having at walmart would be working in the sewing/crafts department...all those people really seem to do is cut material. And at the closest regular walmart to me...there's hardly ever anybody in that section when I go in, anyway.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

i work as a painter.i often work alone but sometimes with others.i dont know if i love the job but its not bad and i like it to a certain degree.most of the times its not stressful and i like the coworkers.my sa bothers me at times but i manage.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm currently a legal assistant at a large, corporate law firm. I usually work alone after receiving assignments, but the work itself is neither challenging nor interesting.

I am planning to return to school and go for a master's degree that would allow me to work in academia (either teaching or administration, not sure yet).


----------



## Southerner1 (Mar 8, 2008)

darkangel said:


> I am your friendly overnight Fashion Processor at Walmart. (I make sure to call myself by the fancy title so I sound all important, but really all I do is stock the clothing :b ) And I really enjoy it! I know it's WALMART aka. The Devil, but my shift is 11pm-7am so that means no customers, barely any coworkers, and the city is dead when I am not. Clothing is half of my small Walmart store, so I just do my thing all alone on one side of the store, while the rest of the night owls do the other half. Plus i happen to like clothing.
> 
> A part of my job.. Make this:
> 
> ...


Is your Walmart job full-time with benefits? About how much do they pay per hour? Looks like a good SA job!


----------



## edw13185 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm an ER tech/unit secretary for an inner-city hospital and I'm a per-diem microbiology clinical assistant at an academic medical center. I like both jobs, despite the amount of people interaction I have at the first one. I'm also a university student; I'm majoring in clinical laboratory science. I'm planning to do medical school after that (to be a pathologist--my patients won't care if I talk or not  ).


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm, I always thought about a Walmart job at night on the side. Is it easy to get hired there and what is the pay like, minimum wage or more?


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am nerdy engineer


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm a full time student, majoring in psychology.
on the weekends and over the summer I'm a cashier at Big Lots...I'm pretty much just a robot there. oke


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

So i guess im the only one here whos a salesman, eh??

A salesman with SA, you believe that! i gottta approach people all day and try and get them to buy 

I feel the anxiety everytime, i just freakin force myself to do it

I still cant make friends though  , which was the whole idea behind becoming a saleman in the first place

become salesman-->get used to approaching and persuading-->use same skills to approach and persuade people to be friends

..didnt work


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Of all the friendships I've formed in my life, never did they happen due to persuasion (like a sales job approach). :stu

My best success comes from being forced to be around someone for an extended period of time.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i train parrots


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I repair books part-time at my college library. It's nice because you get your own little workstation, and there's very little supervision. The conservation facility is also a very pleasant place to work - it's quiet, right next to the book-arts workshop, and it's on the fourth floor of our library, lots of windows and sunny, overlooking the lake. It gets a little repetitive sometimes, but we're allowed to listen to music or the radio while we work (or talk, but I don't do much of that). I'm not particularly "artsy" but I do like working with my hands - we use nifty tools like book presses and board shears, and learn neat crafty skills like Japanese paper marbling. It's pretty much my favorite job ever, but I know I can't really do it for the rest of my life, and after I graduate this summer I won't have this job anymore....*SIGH*.


----------



## shesmyheart22 (Mar 25, 2008)

i am a assistant head teller at a bank..it can be very stressful and the people can be rude but i love the people i work with and ive gotten use to the rude customers...


----------



## Rail Gamer (May 3, 2008)

I am in IT, developing software. 

:banana


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm an email customer service agent. So all I do is sit there and answer emails that customer send in. They let me listen to my ipod while I work and I hardly ever have to talk to anyone. It's a pretty sweet job but it's only temporary. I'm trying really hard to get on permanently, even if it's only part time. I volunteered to work whenever they needed me so that's why I've been working really weird hours. Last night I worked until 2 am and next week I go in from 3:30 am to noon all week.

There also might be a chance I get an interview with Upper Deck. They're in Carlsbad which is about a fifteen minute drive for me. My dad has a friend who knows someone who works for them so maybe that will work out. It would pay more but to tell you the truth, I want the email job.


----------



## shy67 (May 2, 2008)

I'm in college right now but have a job at an office at the university and basically all I do is data entry. I enter information about people who register for programs and sometimes make copies or type something. It's great because I just sit there by myself and no one bothers me. The only problem is when there is not a lot of papers to input.


----------



## Slow Polk (Feb 28, 2008)

lonesomeboy said:


> I am nerdy engineer


Another one of those here. What area is your specialty?

I do mechanical design work for my company. Someone comes in and tells me what they want. I draw it up on the computer and add/subtract/multiply/divide a couple of numbers to make sure it won't break. Other than that initial meeting I usually get to sit in my cube and work alone.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm unemployed right now and have no idea what I want to do. I really don't have any burning interest in any field, mainly because my SA just screws up everything anyways.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

quietgal said:


> I repair books part-time at my college library. It's nice because you get your own little workstation, and there's very little supervision. The conservation facility is also a very pleasant place to work - it's quiet, right next to the book-arts workshop, and it's on the fourth floor of our library, lots of windows and sunny, overlooking the lake. It gets a little repetitive sometimes, but we're allowed to listen to music or the radio while we work (or talk, but I don't do much of that). I'm not particularly "artsy" but I do like working with my hands - we use nifty tools like book presses and board shears, and learn neat crafty skills like Japanese paper marbling. It's pretty much my favorite job ever, but I know I can't really do it for the rest of my life, and after I graduate this summer I won't have this job anymore....*SIGH*.


I once had a roommate whose fiance' did what you do, only at the Smithsonian. I bet you could turn your experience into a career if you wanted. Sounds cool.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

i sit at a computer


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> i sit at a computer


Hey, ditto. It's the American Dream. :|


----------



## Cmwright (May 12, 2008)

I am unemployed right now. I been looking for a job the past couple of months. I had two interviews but been unsuccessful at the moment. I am still applying. I am thinking about going to a Temp Agencies and apply at different ones later this week. 

I was going to school Full time and Part time but I am taking the Summer Semester off. I plan on going back to school Full Time Fall Semester 2008.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I'm a full time student with a double major; *Science of Religions* and *(Medieval) Archaeology*. In the summer I'm a paper girl, which means that I practically wake up in the middle of the night, taking my bike and go out putting stupid printer's ink newspapers in your mailboxes. :lol


----------



## AlphaKillaX (Dec 18, 2007)

My job is to use the computer the whole day and listen to music.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Update: Starting in August I will be a technical writer at an IT consulting firm! :banana


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Inside Sales I can't stand it.........


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I am currently unemployed. I have been trying like hell to find something that I can do by myself, because that is the only way anything is going to work. I am not a people person, and sick of working in offices with a bunch of backstabbing, two-faced, loudmouths. Its pointless to do that kind of a job.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree.... I come home every day in a sad state.... **** work


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Possibly going to get a summer stint at some customer service type job or possibly volunteer if I do not have time (I have plenty of other things planned for summer).
From what I read here, a lot of people have improved in communication and confidence after getting such jobs. So this seems like a legit, no risk way (as opposed to medication) to get over SA.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

~AJ~ said:


> So i guess im the only one here whos a salesman, eh??
> 
> A salesman with SA, you believe that! i gottta approach people all day and try and get them to buy
> 
> ...


It is awesome that you are a salesman. That requires certain skills, which not everyone have. Did you have trouble when you first began working as a salesman and then improved with time or were you confident from the beginning?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I work at Firehouse Subs. I make sandwiches and slice meat. Yay.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

I guess im a grademan for a construction company.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I do a security job on the weekends its balls but it pays £9/$17 an hour so i'll stick with it until i get a word back from college.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

psych nursing assistant and student


----------



## missionhillandy (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm currently an overnight backroom employee at a new target in St. Louis MO but I'll (very) soon be a professional welder making lots of $$$$. I just moved here a few months ago from California just for the job.

As a cool side thing, my vote actually kind of matters now (Missouri is a swing state)


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Data admin assistant (temporary job) 

Not quite sure what I'm going to do after it ends. I'm thinking of applying for some receptionist/admin type vacancies as the reception part might be useful exposure for my SA, and office admin is what I'm mostly experienced in.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I am now a delivery driver.


----------



## mrgreen (Oct 10, 2006)

Haven't seen anyone say it yet but i am a machinist

I've been with my current employer for nearly 2 years now. As time has passed they would tell me "do this", "do this", "ok now do this" and now i'm running the night shift 

I like my job because i'm respected by my co-workers and they have to do what i tell them :boogie


----------



## lizstar (Jun 6, 2004)

I work at the customer service desk of a busy, upscale, natural/organic foods grocery store. I like it pretty well. I started as a cashier last August, moved to the service desk in late January, and am hopefully going to be moving up to supervisor next month....if all goes according to planned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I basically go to work and zone out... then I might be asked to do some menial tasks, which are boring and unrewarding. The afternoon drags on, and then I leave if I'm not asked to work OT.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm a sales associate/cashier at Bath & Body Works. Its not too bad, I can usually BS about the products and get away with it.
Used to work as a sales associate at Godiva, but couldn't stand this one girl I was always working with - a dictionary defenition of trailer trash. I do miss the free chocolates though...

During the year I'm a university student majoring in anthropology.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My official title is PC Support Specialist. Basically I just fix computers when they break  I get to work with a lot of different technologies and I'm basically left alone to do my own thing...so it's a nice job. I've learned a lot of new skills in the short time that I've been in this position.

A nice perk is that since I control what's installed on everyones computers, I get the freedom to use whatever operating system and software I want >


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

AlphaKillaX said:


> My job is to use the computer the whole day and listen to music.


i wish i had your job


----------



## GURLWONDER (Oct 1, 2004)

Barista = wake up and fix myself a cup o'coffee

Short order cook/chef, depending on what I feel like cooking: 
Eggs, bacon & toast = short order cook
Chicken & dumplings = chef

Research analyst/private investigator = stalk people from my past on Google and Myspace all day.

Entertainment analyst = Watch soaps, court shows and Sci Fi channel marathons all day.

DJ = program what music I'll be listening to all day.

Occasional book shelver = I reshelve my books when I go to the library.

Occasional purchasing agent = I go shopping.

Occasional dance instructor = for class of one.

Housekeeper = Clean the house a few times a week.

Laundry department = do a few loads a week.

Job Market Analyst = I scan the classified ads and PA Career Link looking hopelessly for a job.

Employment Forecaster = When I'm sitting at the bus stop, I chat with other unemployed people about how there aren't any jobs in my crappy hometown.

Market Research = companies send me products and I test them. Rarely get a cash incentive, but get plenty of free food, personal care items & household cleaning items.

**Oh, did I mention that I was unemployed. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## froofroo123 (Jun 18, 2008)

I see many of you have great jobs that you enjoy. So what the heck are you doing in a forum for social anxiety? I would like to say that I have a job, at least, but currently I'm unemployed. So damn.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I work for a double-glazing manufacturer. Woot! I get to break my back for a pittance by lifting heavy patio doors, French doors and windows around all day.

I'm beginning to feel disillusioned with my choice of career.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> I work for a double-glazing manufacturer. Woot! I get to break my back for a pittance by lifting heavy patio doors, French doors and windows around all day.
> 
> I'm beginning to feel disillusioned with my choice of career.


You're that awesome photographer/artist, right?

Would you rather be doing something that incorporates creativity, or is that just something you would prefer be left on the side?

It seems like creative pursuits are so much more difficult to incorporate into careers than moving stuff is.

I worked at a candy factory once, and I about went insane after awhile (I had some sort of strange, conscious dreams while awake, for split-seconds...it was terrifying!!!).


----------



## arkityp (Jun 14, 2008)

i'm a creative director. it's a pretty independent job, and i do most of my client-facing through email or the occasional conference. i get nervous on the phone (especially talking to corporations) but it's easier than speaking in front of them!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Would you rather be doing something that incorporates creativity, or is that just something you would prefer be left on the side?
> 
> It seems like creative pursuits are so much more difficult to incorporate into careers than moving stuff is.


Yes, I'd like a job that involves some form of creativity, but i don't think I'm very creative. The stuff I produce isn't very original or innovative in any way. Besides, I don't think I'd like to draw for a living. If I'm honest I get REALLY fed-up with it sometimes. I think if I were doing it day in day out, I would end up hating it. The drawing will always just be a hobby I think.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

refined_rascal said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Would you rather be doing something that incorporates creativity, or is that just something you would prefer be left on the side?
> ...


Yeah, I think that's the problem with a lot of those career tests. They all just assume that whatever your hobby is implies you should be doing it for a living. It doesn't take into account the fact that a hobby could quickly lose its appeal if it had to be done constantly. Then you've got an undesirable job AND lost a hobby.


----------

